# No silica sand at Canadian Home Depot!!!



## fung88

Where do you fellow canadians get your sand from??? i am lookin for pool filter sand or silica sand!!

Anyone know any places in Vancouver B.C??


----------



## marco

Pool/spa stores! any of them will have it. sillica sand is Standard pool filter sand


----------



## fung88

Do you think Rona would have it??/and How much would it cost to get 30lbs of silica sand?


----------



## thornton_851

im in kingston ontario and i went to rona and they didint have any they told me they would get some in for summer. i went to home depot and got some for like 13$ for a 50 pound bag


----------



## marco

all 3 of the pool places here in barrie ontario have them. there about $9-$11 for a 50lb bag. depending on what store you go to.


----------



## fung88

Arghh i duno any spa shops around my areas! i guess i'll go try Rona tmr!!


----------



## Puff

is silica sand the best sand to use for the tank? or just regular playbox sand?

i used silica sand in my german ram tank, and built a sand pit for them to dig in. the slightest current would stir it up, and it wouldnt settle down immediately. if silica is the best sand to use, i myself might stick with gravel cleaning the silica wasnt good for my temperhaha


----------



## 33truballa33

play sand is dirty as hell.. it doesnt reallyg et stirred up too much in my tank


----------



## fung88

I don't want to use playbox sand because it's too dirty and it doesn't have that Wow factor when you first look at it.!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

It might not but it still looks okay.


----------



## P-Power

I live in vancouver, and I have a bunch of sand that you can have

I have the playsand kind from home depot. Its really really cheap, and I think it looks really nice

I wouldnt get that white sand stuff.. too bright and reflective. your p's will go pale.

Also.. the home depot stuff is dirty, but its not hard to clean. The stuff I have is already clean.


----------



## NTcaribe

marco said:


> Pool/spa stores! any of them will have it. sillica sand is Standard pool filter sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]931142[/snapback]​










i have silica sand in my tank

anyways very nice soft sand hadnt had a problem with it yet,very white in colour,wish i still had some pics to show you,old computer got trashed though


----------



## NTcaribe

P-Power said:


> I wouldnt get that white sand stuff.. too bright and reflective. your p's will go pale.
> 
> [snapback]932594[/snapback]​


wait about another week i will post some pics,i have silica sand in my tank bright as hell under my aquarium light....my caribe is very colourful


----------



## the grinch

Go back to home depot and look in their quickcrete isle (SP?). Get the pure white cilica sand mason mix. I got 150 lbs for under 10 bucks, it was like $2.60 a 50lb bag. 
You can also get play sand in many diff colors. Just depends on the brand.


----------



## fung88

Anyways i called Rona and it cost 30bux for a 50lbs of silica sand and it has to be ordered.~

I am gonna look around for better deals


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

Go to a place that sells stone. I picked up 100lbs of natural sand for $3.50


----------



## Puff

what would you look under for stone ppl?haha? i cant think of what to look up

guess ill go check rona tomorrow in north van.

so you silica sand guys havent had any trouble with your sand getting stirred up?

hmm....interesting...it drove me crazy when i had it.


----------



## fung88

Does play box sand stir up ??

Does Masonary Sand work too??


----------



## NTcaribe

fung88 said:


> Does play box sand stir up ??
> 
> Does Masonary Sand work too??
> [snapback]933635[/snapback]​


play box sand is really dirty,and is really hard to clean

masonry sand,dont know nevere tried it.....theres no pool sotre around you?


----------



## fliptasciouz

fung88 said:


> Does play box sand stir up ??
> 
> Does Masonary Sand work too??
> [snapback]933635[/snapback]​


Not only dirty with trace of small metals in it too. Try holding a magnet and move it around guarantee you you'll find alot. i had them before and my convicts started scratching themselves after a few weeks.


----------

